# Chihuahua Photos



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

A couple of my chi's!

Logan first. We've been invited to submit a photo for a book being compiled on recent american chihuahua champions, so we had to quickly get one last night 

Here's some of the outtakes!























































And Lexi, who is just 6 months  I was just doing some table practice with her.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Adorable! love the photos


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

what cute little dogs.xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww sooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Love you logan!! I have a little crush on him


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, bless 'em. They are gorgeous, Logan looks like a 'proper' little Chi!
(my SH girl is a deerhead type and TBH she doesnt even look like the same breed!!:laugh


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

am no expert but think theyre gorgeous, love their colouring too
did it take long to train the "stand" ?

jessegee


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww lovely  Holly will stand on a table, but needs to be baited to free stand.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*they are gorgeous, stunning, i could just take one of them home with me.,,*


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

They're gorgeous - I LOVE Logan!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

awrh! :001_wub: Logan and Lexi are adorable!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

They are gorgeous!
Love them!


----------

